# are all PVC cements and primers safe?



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the purple primer and a PVC cement on hand,but still having 2nd thought,this is the first time to use a sump,anybody can help me out with this,or can I use the silicone instead.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You cannot silicone PVC. I tested this first hand. I used Weld-On and it hardened too fast for my liking. I think the name of the product people suggested was Gorilla Glue but I didn't have time to get any.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try the Gorilla brand pvc glue. I bought it in the states and love it. For us amateur plumbers, its a great product. I think it gives about a 5 to 10 second work time instead of 3 seconds which is a world of difference. I'm not sure where you can get it locally...perhaps a plumbing supply store as I haven't seen it at home depot.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the inputs,can't find that gorilla glue I will still look,how about Oatey?most of the salty guys in canreef use that ,same thing in FW?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The Oatey brand stuff is your standard solvent/primer combo. That's the stuff that gives you practically no working time. If the job is very straightforward, i don't see any problems using that. When I'm working under a stand and dealing with tight spaces, that's when the extra 5 seconds makes a difference that will let you make fine adjustments.


----------



## sirdee (Dec 7, 2010)

It may be a little late but u can try this. Dry fit the fittings the way u want. use a marker to draw a line across from the fitting to the pipe on all joints. If u get confused easily use numbers or letters so u know what fitting matches with what pipe. when u glue start with the lines about 10 degrees off push together and twist till the marks line up. Advice from a plumber


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the input Darryl,yes,I'm done with the plumbing and I did it!,that's what I did,i mark every joints and connections and it was a smooth and fun project...I found oatey tin cans OK but!! almost broke my hands ,,I had no success opening both cans so I went back to Rona and asked them to open it for me.the guy tried several cans but same result,so he uses the ultimate can opener..the huge plier.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> so he uses the ultimate can opener..the huge plier.....


Yep, I should have warned you to use slip pliers. I had the same problem and ratched my hands raw until I decided to use the slip pliers. Then it was a piece of cake.


----------

